# Wanted-Club or property to lease less than 90 minutes from Atl..



## Hunter922 (Apr 16, 2021)

Looking for A secondary property. We will be hunting my Cobb property 90% of the time. I need two memberships or a property to lease within an hour and a half of Kennesaw Ga..
PM please.


----------



## Hunter922 (May 5, 2021)

Looking ..?


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 12, 2021)

Still looking .....?


----------



## tganesh (Sep 21, 2021)

I am looking for members to join a small hunt club. Have 800 acres of awesome hunting property in Kingston, GA. If interested, please txt me at 7706307078. I will be in California till month end but avalbl to txt if needed.


----------

